# Rare Infinity Beta Digital 300 Class D Amplifier 1000 Watts RMS



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

RARE Old School Infinity Beta Digital 300 Class D Amp Amplifier 1000 Watts RMS | eBay


----------

